# tilapia vs. halibut



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i'm wondering whats the difference in tilapia and halibut. i went to a asia market today, and found halibut filet for $2.56 per lb. I couldn't find any tilapia filet lower than that.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

damn halibut for 2.56$ a pnd around here it runs almost 15$ a pnd. I know my p's love halibut and i use it as part of my staple food. I dont know about nutritional value but i know halibut is good so if u can get that cheap id use it.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Yea i cant tell you which one has a better nutritional value, but for that cheap , I say go for it, if they like it thats perfect.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

yeah i asked them how come its so cheap and they told me its the season...so i guess i'll go order like 10 lbs for the winter.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I feed both but tilapia is pretty much my staple. Halibut is something I feed them on occassion. I feed Tilapia more so because of availability but both are very good.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I just went and bought both of them


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i would just say tilapia because its a fresh water fish and p's are fresh water...thats my only reasoning though







and halibut is pretty expensive where i am and tilapia is cheap.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yah halibut was expensive it wwas like 8 bucks for a little piece it said alasken halibut


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How come nobody here feeds their piranha pollock fillets? I can get a huge box filled with frozen fillets for only $12. They last forever....
~Taylor~

EDIT: I just looked in the freezer, and it is a 10 pound box for $11.90.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> How come nobody here feeds their piranha pollock fillets? I can get a huge box filled with frozen fillets for only $12. They last forever....
> ~Taylor~
> 
> EDIT: I just looked in the freezer, and it is a 10 pound box for $11.90.
> [snapback]1123400[/snapback]​


IMHO Pollock is good, but kinda fine, and because of that can be messy.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

isn't pollock what some stores sell as imperial crab?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > How come nobody here feeds their piranha pollock fillets? I can get a huge box filled with frozen fillets for only $12. They last forever....
> ...


You are right, it is pretty fine, but it hasn't been a problem with me yet, as it is pretty moist from de-frosting and sticks together just fine.








~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Thats because you is the Prince of Piranha Fishkeeping....


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i would think that any white meat fillet would be fine for your p's


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> i would think that any white meat fillet would be fine for your p's
> [snapback]1131490[/snapback]​










And shrimp and kril etc.!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i cant tell you n e difference in nutritional value but i would say go with halibut but i also do feed my fish both.


----------



## philzang (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought some catfish filet's...I was just wondering how long I should leave the pieces in there if he doesn't eat them right away. I put about 3-4 pieces in there for 15 min then pulled out all but one, he ate the last one about 30 min later. I have never given him any fresh fish before, any suggestions?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

philzang said:


> I bought some catfish filet's...I was just wondering how long I should leave the pieces in there if he doesn't eat them right away. I put about 3-4 pieces in there for 15 min then pulled out all but one, he ate the last one about 30 min later. I have never given him any fresh fish before, any suggestions?
> [snapback]1132198[/snapback]​


I leave food in the tank for 20 minutes tops.


----------

